# Germany Business VISA



## chatekar (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am an Indian citizen, employed in the UK on Tier 2. Can I apply for Germany business visa from India? Reason being, I am scheduled to visit Germany right after my India trip, I have no time to apply for VISA in the UK. Any help would greatly be appreciated. 

Regards,
S


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

chatekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen, employed in the UK on Tier 2. Can I apply for Germany business visa from India? Reason being, I am scheduled to visit Germany right after my India trip, I have no time to apply for VISA in the UK. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> ...


You can apply from any country you permanently reside in or have citizenship of.


----------

